# Commercial Quantities of Liquid Yeast



## citizensnips (12/3/19)

Hey there,

Just wanting to know if anyone happens to have a preferred source for larger volumes of liquid yeast, around the 5 litre mark. Can be Wyeast or Whitelabs. Not looking for suggestions on starters/propagation, just any decent source for commercial quantities of culture.

Any suggestions welcome

Cheers


----------



## MHB (12/3/19)

Anyone who imports Wyeast can order you large volumes from 1L on up. Hold your breath when you get the price.
I would contact whoever you get your yeast from now and ask them for a quote. If you work it right you should be able to get it shipped direct to you door - might cut a couple of days out of the delivery cycle.
Wyeast have several shipping boxes, it tends to work out the same for freight if the box is only half full so they usually fill it with ice (well gel packs) if you don't fill the box. it might be worth ordering a couple of strains at the same time if you have any use for them.

The commercial slurry is quoted as having 1.2 EXP9 cells/mL so 5L would be 6 EXP12 cells. A normal smack pack claims to have 1 EXP11 so your 5L is 60 smack packs worth, which is another ordering option...
Mark


----------



## The hop cartel (13/3/19)

Could always try your luck on bulk with these guy's...
https://www.imperialyeast.com/commercial-pitches/


----------



## wozzie (13/3/19)

Another option is GigaYeast, They have one listed there but I'm sure more are available
https://beerco.com.au/collections/gigayeast-pro-pitches


----------



## Tony121 (13/3/19)

Maybe these guys

https://bluestoneyeast.com.au/


----------



## ABG (13/3/19)

Try forum sponsor @Brewman_ . Pretty sure he can set you right.


----------



## citizensnips (14/3/19)

Really appreciate the responses guys.

Awesome to see an aussie producer in Bluestone yeast. There was definitely a gap in the market, would be great to be able to have a nice bank of strains locally. 

Cheers


----------

